# Inside cutter



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone.
I'm looking for an inside cutter for 2" PVC sch. 40. Any experience, good or bad, brands, models, etc. 
Thanks in advance, Mark.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hyper Piper said:


> Hi Everyone.
> I'm looking for an inside cutter for 2" PVC sch. 40. Any experience, good or bad, brands, models, etc.
> Thanks in advance, Mark.


 
I have a few different tools I use, I use a flush cutter from Grainger, hooks on a sawzall, another that works pretty good is something I found at fergusons, it attaches to the drill and has a blade in the front, the only thing is if your cutting verticle, put a rag int he pipe, the chuck loosens up and the bit falls out. Ridgid makes an inside cutter, pretty good from what I hear, but I don't think id does 2."
There are other things out there by Pasco that clean hubs on ABS/PVC, but I have found those to melt the pipe rather then cut out the pipe. Never really worked for me. 
if your interested, I will try to find the item number from fergusons and get it over to you. 



found a link to the fergusons one, works well, just stuff a rag int he drin if your doing verticle

http://www.faucetdirect.com/index.c...e=googlebase&cse=googlebase?CAWELAID=80929710


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Robert,
I was thinking more on the line of the Wheeler-Rex model 2290 mhttp://www.wheelerrex.com/catalog/Wheeler_Rex_2009_Catalog_38.ht


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ridgid model 109-P


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

broken link, I tried searching it, didn't come up with anything unless it is $2300.00 :no:


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

INTERNAL PIPE 

Ever use one?


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Spider, would the ridgid work for cutting shower drains off below grade?


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Robert, do you have a link for the cutter from Grainger?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hyper Piper said:


> Robert, do you have a link for the cutter from Grainger?


 

gonna have to take a picture, I was not able to find it on grainger.com

you attach it to the sawzall and install a sawzall blade. cool tool, it was 45.00 plus tax. wish I could find it on line


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hyper Piper said:


> Spider, would the ridgid work for cutting shower drains off below grade?


Yes, I use the 109 for copper all the time.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Yes, I use the 109 for copper all the time.


Copper drain lines? Are you using copper for new stuff?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Copper drain lines? Are you using copper for new stuff?


Yes, it is easier to work with than steel pipe and Durham fittings.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Yes, it is easier to work with than steel pipe and Durham fittings.


Break even on the labor vs cut n thread, I suppose.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Break even on the labor vs cut n thread, I suppose.


Copper fits in 2-5/8" steel studwalls better than Durham fittings do.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I made my own, for setting urinals. . .

take a piece of 3/8's all-thread, 2 3/8's taps, and a big flat washer. . 

score the edge of the washer with some wire cutters and then place the washer on the all-thread with a nut on each side and tighten' 'em down and stick the other end in a drill.

FOR PVC


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

I've used the grinder wheel on threaded rod, it worked O.K. but I was looking for a professional quality tool for for increased efficiency and consistent results. I bit the bullet and bought the 2" Wheeler-Rex. Works great. Perfect depth control and factory cuts. I'm ordering the 3" and 4" this week.


----------

